# my pet Tegenaria (house spider lol!) has had babies?



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i rescued a house spider from our bathroom about 2 weeks ago because my house mates said if it came back after being thrown out one more time they were going to squish it. it came back....

so i grabbed her and have made her a house with my t's and have been feeding her just to see how big a house spider can get..

came back from work today and there's a massive egg sac!

i'll give it a bit but i'll have to take it out, we don't need lots of them in our house 

Giant house spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tegenaria domestica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tegenaria atrica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i'm still unsure as to what she is as well?

i'll have to get some photos.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll have them!!!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

my 3 year old keeps asking for a pet spider...maybe she can have the babies:lol2: i cannot squash them anymore without her telling me off
so they are all bloody running free round my house :bash:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll have them!!!


realy? 

i mean you're welcome to them but i was just going to let them go in the fields.. (minus my pretty mum)

don't you get loads of them wandering across your house?

:hmm: if you realy want them i'll post you the sac, can you do that or will it kill them? or you'd have to wait a while till they are slings, man, they'd be so tiny! 

it looks like this (only without the slings and my photo will not be as good  ) lol!









pm me if you do.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

lizardloverrach said:


> my 3 year old keeps asking for a pet spider...maybe she can have the babies:lol2: i cannot squash them anymore without her telling me off
> so they are all bloody running free round my house :bash:



like me  i live with 3 other girls and my partner, who's less than happy about the ones in the room let-alone the ones that live on our shoe rack i wont let them kill.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

These make great pets! But i never see them because my house is full of there deadliest enemys... the daddy longlegs!!!! :|


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They are brilliant. I had one last year and she made the most amazing webs, and laid 8 egg sacs which I put in the shed.


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

I have one of these at the moment. love it. Made awesome webs in its tank so i just put it in a much larger container to see how it webs it up. If you do get baby ones id pay for p+p for a couple.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

i kept one of those ladies as our office pet. she was called Sinky... any guesses where she was found lol?!

The sac popped with around 50-100 spiderlings which i let free in the building

Great spiders to play with!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

this lot are going to timsdrunk, if he still wants them, lol! but if she has a few i'll put it up again... 


i never sell anything i catch not even for p&p, so if there's more they're free all in to whoever wants them. 

the mum is pretty and has like you said spun some good webbing.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> this lot are going to timsdrunk, if he still wants them, lol! but if she has a few i'll put it up again...
> 
> 
> i never sell anything i catch not even for p&p, so if there's more they're free all in to whoever wants them.
> ...


Ohhh why thankyou  X


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i'm glad to see i'm not the only crazy about. when i moved into my flat there was a lonely spider living in my shower, and in the past year plus i've got a great deal of enjoyment out of watching this shower spider produce loads of mini spiders, which have in turn begun to colonize the rest of the place! these one behind the toilet, one in the kitchen, plus lots others! they live of the escaped crickets, so its win win! my marms enjoy them too, but for different reasons....


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

ohmy word you crazy people keeping house spiders. I just about understand tarantulas but house spiders are the scariest things in the world!! D: you must be very brave. 

In my last shared house, it was completely overrun with the BIGGEST house spiders i've ever seen in my life. Absolutely horrific. I'm so glad there was a boy living with us three girls, or we'd probably still be standing on the arms of the sofas now. 

If I'd have known people wanted them as pets....!!! These things leg spans were a good few inches. Sick. 

Good luck with them anyway. But if there's another surge of them in my house I will know who to blame!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You'll be surprised at what good pets they make! Obviously you can't pet them but in spider terms they make cool pets


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

yasminnnn said:


> ohmy word you crazy people keeping house spiders.



last week we had a few people over for band practice and jas said "she got this house spider you should see it eat" so we ended up on my bedroom six of us gathered round a tank placed by a snake light, like a tiny tv and i gave her a mealworm. lots off oooo's it was like the discovery channel in real life. i think i'm winning them over. i even have a few of them admitting that slings are a tad cute with thier tiny fuzzy feet, looking at you like you've cought them in the act of doing something wrong.


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

before i kept t`s i was terrified of spiders and used to squish them but now i`m happy to share my household with big hairy fat t`s i feel a bit hypocritical squishing house spiders,so they now are left to roam free until one of my cats get them......i`m keeping my t`s well locked up from the cats.


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, love having spids in my house... can't wait for the spring/summer when thay all come in.. hopefully they will sort out all my escaped crickets! :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have 2 pet house spiders :lol2:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

she's at it again?











sorry for the rubbish pic my good cameras battery's not charged  and it's through scratched webbed plastic.


----------

